
TheDailyTube.com and Chime.TV - donna
http://adage.com/mediaworks/article?article_id=118689
======
donna
In the news... These two "human-curated" sites, now in beta, will make you
feel way smarter about the generally stupid pastime of scrounging around for
amusing viral videos.

